# Mk3 TT at Audi West London



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

My friend who is an Audi tech guy has told me that there is a MK3 TT under wraps at West London Audi. He has seen it and confirms the TT LEDs drls spell out TT, also a3 style sat nav screen and logo on bonnet!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

stumardy said:


> My friend who is an Audi tech guy has told me that there is a MK3 TT under wraps at West London Audi. He has seen it and confirms the TT LEDs drls spell out TT, also a3 style sat nav screen and logo on bonnet!


photos to backup these claims?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

TondyTT said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > My friend who is an Audi tech guy has told me that there is a MK3 TT under wraps at West London Audi. He has seen it and confirms the TT LEDs drls spell out TT, also a3 style sat nav screen and logo on bonnet!
> ...


That's exactly what I asked for!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

I would have thought it would be shown at a motor show, before the general release/ and I am also sure the majority of audi dealers would have one to show


----------



## BarrieB (Aug 24, 2011)

Funnily enough, I have missed a number of calls from Norwich Audi and I am not due for a service. They have a note that I am interested to see the mk 3.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

BarrieB said:


> Funnily enough, I have missed a number of calls from Norwich Audi and I am not due for a service. They have a note that I am interested to see the mk 3.


I had Leeds Audi ring me up a few weeks ago trying to get me to upgrade to an A3, A4 or A6.

I seriously doubt a dealer would have a Mk 3 before it's been announced elsewhere.

As Davelincs said cars are normally launched at motorshows well before the dealers get one. That way they can show off the new model to the world.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Yeah it's all a bit strange as he said it was being boxed up and sent over to Paris?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Oh and btw I do trust him as he saw the New A8 months before it came out!


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

BarrieB said:


> Funnily enough, I have missed a number of calls from Norwich Audi and I am not due for a service. They have a note that I am interested to see the mk 3.


Funny I've had 2 text messages and a phone call off Preston Audi telling me I'm due a service


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

stumardy said:


> Oh and btw I do trust him as he saw the New A8 months before it came out!


Was that before it was out on the roads, or before it was previewed at a motor show?


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

phil3012 said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh and btw I do trust him as he saw the New A8 months before it came out!
> ...


Before previewed at a motor show.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

stumardy said:


> the TT LEDs drls spell out TT


IMHO Tasteless.


----------



## OnTheMike (Jul 22, 2013)

TT-driver said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > the TT LEDs drls spell out TT
> ...


Chavtastic to say the least.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Cars do get previews to selected people to gauge opinion before launch.This could be one of these cars.I remember years ago a "secret car" being shown at a hotel near where I lived.It was the Mini Metro!


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

stumardy said:


> My friend who is an Audi tech guy has told me that there is a MK3 TT under wraps at West London Audi. He has seen it and confirms the TT LEDs drls spell out TT, also a3 style sat nav screen and logo on bonnet!


Didn't I communicate this message from my own dealer like two months ago haha?! He also said that it looks like a mini R8, has a flat rear deck and looks very different to the current TT!


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

What auto show will the next gen TT be unveiled in?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

MINI-TTGuy said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > My friend who is an Audi tech guy has told me that there is a MK3 TT under wraps at West London Audi. He has seen it and confirms the TT LEDs drls spell out TT, also a3 style sat nav screen and logo on bonnet!
> ...


Wouldnt that be the R4 then? Surely audi wouldnt completly change the iconic TT shape. This would be asking for trouble from the TT fan wouldnt it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Perhaps the R4 will replace the TT?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

90TJM said:


> Perhaps the R4 will replace the TT?


Just reading online, apparently audi have said the R4 is going ahead, but wont be released until after the mk3 TT. But that comes from autocar.co.uk so....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TT-driver said:


> stumardy said:
> 
> 
> > the TT LEDs drls spell out TT
> ...


Yeah. And is there a bit on the grill in between that spells out *W A* to go with it? :lol:


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

ZephyR2 said:


> TT-driver said:
> 
> 
> > stumardy said:
> ...


I hope not! Mind you would suit the ibis white TT drivers :lol:


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Getting so bored of this MK3 stuff... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Patrizio72 said:


> Getting so bored of this MK3 stuff... [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I suppose its only natural that people will speculate about the MK3, but LEDs spelling out TT, I sincerely hope not, I can't think of anything more naff! :?


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

igotone said:


> Patrizio72 said:
> 
> 
> > Getting so bored of this MK3 stuff... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


100% agree! wouldnt look nice at all.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

I call bull shit with no photo.

And no self respecting German would have a car with lights that write the model number or type. It's far too tacky!


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

On the other hand if the LEDS subscribed a nice curvy line like the R8... 8)


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Alexjh said:


> I call bull shit with no photo.
> 
> And no self respecting German would have a car with lights that write the model number or type. It's far too tacky!


With German family, I couldn't agree more


----------



## alexp (Jun 25, 2013)

I smell something funny.... smells like BS!


----------



## arm1tage (Jan 24, 2010)

Alexjh said:


> I call bull shit with no photo.
> 
> And no self respecting German would have a car with lights that write the model number or type. It's far too tacky!


I think this is more what he meant


----------



## Blade_76 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm sure someone posted a pic of brake lights showing TT before? I can't see them doing that, had you said on a new type r I would believe it. :lol:

I keep pestering my dealer about the mkIII, he tells me they know nothing about it at the moment but expect to hear more around March with expected release late 2014 maybe even Q1 of 2015. As he said, they're still taking factory orders for the MkII, normally that would stop if a new version was imminent?

Wonder if it will be released to the world on the Audi channel :lol:


----------



## Vitalstatistix (Jan 1, 2011)

Blade_76 said:


> I'm sure someone posted a pic of brake lights showing TT before? I can't see them doing that, had you said on a new type r I would believe it. :lol:
> 
> I keep pestering my dealer about the mkIII, he tells me they know nothing about it at the moment but expect to hear more around March with expected release late 2014 maybe even Q1 of 2015. As he said, they're still taking factory orders for the MkII, normally that would stop if a new version was imminent?
> 
> Wonder if it will be released to the world on the Audi channel :lol:


I believe dealers know exactly when the mk3 will arrive. They're keeping quiet to shift as many mk2s as possible. WhatCar? Say mk3 is out late summer, but who knows. [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

If dealers knew, we would know too.


----------



## Samuelmartin (Sep 12, 2012)

a dealer who shall remain nameless said he has seen it in germany and its quite similar sharper edges and the rear side windows are cut off at an angle like on an A5 rather than coming to a point. which would suggest more headroom in the back.

Also alot of changes to the interior which is the current downside to the TT IMO

believe what you like but i think it just makes sense if thats what its like


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

Samuelmartin said:


> a dealer who shall remain nameless said he has seen it in germany and its quite similar sharper edges and the rear side windows are cut off at an angle like on an A5 rather than coming to a point. which would suggest more headroom in the back.
> 
> Also alot of changes to the interior which is the current downside to the TT IMO
> 
> believe what you like but i think it just makes sense if thats what its like


very much what I was told a few months ago at my dealership.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

TondyTT said:


> Samuelmartin said:
> 
> 
> > a dealer who shall remain nameless said he has seen it in germany and its quite similar sharper edges and the rear side windows are cut off at an angle like on an A5 rather than coming to a point. which would suggest more headroom in the back.
> ...


And very much what anyone would say having seen the spy shots from a couple of months ago.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Might as well face it, Joe public ain't gonna see it till the lauch at the motor show.


----------



## Samuelmartin (Sep 12, 2012)

on topic of shows and dealers i dont know if its cause its jag and their manufacturing is all done here, but the new f type coupe was seen by prospective clients before it was released at the motor shows


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

One of the reasons I switched from a Scirocco to a TT was a that there had been similar endless speculation and rumour going on for ages about the next Scirocco - whether it would be a new Mk4 or just a face lift. I was in my local VW dealer last week with my daughter and the sales guy there said they still have no idea what's coming or when or if at all.
May be its just a VAG thing. I can see why they don't want to show their hand too early so that they don't put people off buying the current model but news on the next models from the VAG seems to be one of the few things that MI5 and the CIA haven't been able to hack in to yet. :roll:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Samuelmartin said:


> on topic of shows and dealers i dont know if its cause its jag and their manufacturing is all done here, but the new f type coupe was seen by prospective clients before it was released at the motor shows


This does happen with certain manufacturers. .usually by invitation only and to existing or previous new car customers.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Would the MK3 be previewed in Paris first? I would have thought in Germany then would spread out across the EU?


----------



## Pale Rider (Nov 15, 2011)

I read that the R4 had been cancelled.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Don't know about that but several trains have been :lol:


----------



## MINI-TTGuy (Sep 29, 2008)

Audi West London have said that the MKIII is due near the end of 2014 - possibly September but they couldn't confirm. Thus ties to what Audi told me at the Goodwood Festival of Speed, so even if we see pics in June, we've a long wait!


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Is the Mk3 having the 2.5L engine as standard?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

stumardy said:


> Is the Mk3 having the 2.5L engine as standard?


 :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Possible hybrid (e-tron) based version at some point down the line.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

stumardy said:


> Is the Mk3 having the 2.5L engine as standard?


That's like asking if it will have a 3.2 in it. Haha


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

You just know it'll have a 2.0 ltr petrol and a diesel. Stop start tech and an alloy shell. Although, the new universal floorpan will be steel unlike the current predominantly alloy monocoque.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

The industry trend seems to be towards smaller engines + cleverer turbo/supercharging to make up for capacity, so wouldn't be at all surprised if at some point (if not at launch) there's not something smaller than a 2.0.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

What do we think the tec will be like. 7" screen like in the A3?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

The mk3 could look the dogs balls, come with a big turbo 500hp 2.5 and weigh 1100kg, but if they fit a goddam electronic parking brake I will walk away [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

powerplay said:


> The mk3 could look the dogs balls, come with a big turbo 500hp 2.5 and weigh 1100kg, but if they fit a goddam electronic parking brake I will walk away [smiley=bigcry.gif]


why? the brake in the new golf its awesome? isn't it?


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Most new cars are having them.

When even the Boxster & 911 now have electric handbrakes as standard, I think it's a pretty safe bet that the next TT will have one


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

phope said:


> Most new cars are having them.
> 
> When even the Boxster & 911 now have electric handbrakes as standard, I think it's a pretty safe bet that the next TT will have one


Had one in my S5, hated it. Was one of the reasons i got rid of it! Please please audi dont do it again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

powerplay said:


> The mk3 could look the dogs balls, come with a big turbo 500hp 2.5 and weigh 1100kg, but if they fit a goddam electronic parking brake I will walk away [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Slidebed (Dec 3, 2013)

Could well be true i work for a main dealer not Audi and we have had cars before the motor shows.
Usually to prep them or to show our people what they will be working on or selling.


----------



## stumardy (Oct 25, 2009)

Slidebed said:


> Could well be true i work for a main dealer not Audi and we have had cars before the motor shows.
> Usually to prep them or to show our people what they will be working on or selling.


Yes is this the case with the A8. My friend was shown the new A8 months before its preview. He works on the ordering system team for Audi UK for orders taken in the uk for the German factories. He said that the new TT will be previewed in a few months with cars being already shipped out to other countries. He also stated that a second Mk3 TT had left for Dubai just before the 1st week in Dec. This was a left hand version tho????
Also the factory had already started to exchange tooling for the new TT set-ups with a second production line already part way through new tooling set-ups on various machines.


----------

